# Bottom Feeder / Scavenger



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Do any of you guys have an idea as to the best type of bottom feeder / Scavenger I could use for my 10 gallon (see bottom for details) ? I used to have the "Red Claw Crab" but he took a patriotic exit. I've seen some of those catfish type fish and the scavenger sharks that do a pretty good job cleaning the bottom of the tank and I've also read about ghost shrimp, however I am concerned about space, compatability, etc... (Keep in mind the MALE BETTA here.) Any suggesstions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

i dont think you should add any more fish...


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> i dont think you should add any more fish...


Well, I need something to clean the bottom. Ok, so hypotheticly if I did not have as many fish or got rid of some.. what would you recommend?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ghost shrimp, not much of a bioload.
Cleaner uppers wont replace weekly water changes. Snails will also clean up excess food.

I think youre talking about corydoras. most will fit in a 10 gallon, but need a school. no "scavenger sharks" will fit in a 10 gallon.

The betta will probably kill the ghost shrimp. I had a betta and 10 ghost shrimp in a 10 gallon tank. The shrimp population dwindled out over a couple weeks and I found him eating them. theyre just a quarter though.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

shev said:


> ghost shrimp, not much of a bioload.
> Cleaner uppers wont replace weekly water changes. Snails will also clean up excess food.
> 
> I think youre talking about corydoras. most will fit in a 10 gallon, but need a school. no "scavenger sharks" will fit in a 10 gallon.
> ...


Thanks, I was thinking about ghostshrimp as well. I can always remove my betta to a bowl. Small price to pay, I guess. Are there any significant known problems with ghost shrimp -i.e escaping (like my red claw) or diseases - or are they relativly safe for a small freshwater aquarium. Also, can they live in brackish.. which water do they prefer?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if your substrate is so dirty, do you gravel vac?


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

I do not have a gravel vac but I will most likey purchase one when it comes time to upgrade my tank. Either way though, I like bottom feeders, and the Multiple tier fishtanks.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i would use ghost shrimp....even if they get eaten you could buy more, since they are inexpensive


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok thanks, I think I'm going to try that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

shev said:


> Snails will also clean up excess food.


What kind of snails?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think most will but remember to look up for extra vegi food as well as calci provision, some may die if such things are not included...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

IHadSexWithAllTheseFish said:


> What kind of snails?


snaily snails.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah, definately the ghost shrimp.....gotta love those guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

malaysian trumpet snails are good.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

shev said:


> snaily snails.



lol shev that was a very intelligent sounding reply....jk


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> malaysian trumpet snails are good.


Are they huge, like those apple snails?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

No, malaysian trumpet snails are pretty small, and I think grow kinda slow. the majority in my tank are around a centimeter long. I got some to clean up the darn hornwort. it sheds leaves a lot, then the population exploded. as I sifted through the substrate there were a bajillion of them all around a cm. there are still some that are almost an inch long.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Hmm, you think one will do a good job of cleaning around a ten gallon? I don't want more than one, the idea of a snail population developing in my tank scares me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

then no. malaysian trumpet snails reproduce asexually, so you cant avoid the population increasing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn bisexuals. Are there any sanils anyone would suggest? I like snails. And if the malaysian snails reproduced, would it create a problem for me? I just have a ten gallon with a few fake plants, would a gang of snails harm my fish (of course, not physically harm, but eat all the food, affect the water negativly, ext.)?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

They are live bearers, and are hermaphroditic. but I dont think they can reproduce asexually.

You could get some kind of apple snail, some get large and arent hermaphroditic.

I like mts (malaysian trumpet snails) their foot and mouth arent connected. When they are on the glass and a fish swims by they stick their head into their shell.

There are different types of trumpet snails, or ones that look like them but are bigger. like uuuh Pleurocera canaliculatum. or brown striped trumpet snail. still are livebearers but are bigger.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I really have to agree with Scuba you should not add anything else to your tank, since your are pushing the limit now. Invest in a vacuum instead of snails, shrimp or fish and your current residents would appreciate it. Applesnails get too big for a 10 gal, ghost shrimp will become food, MTSs multiply like crazy if there is too much food in the tank and corys are totally out of the question for a 10 gal even if you would get rid of some of your fish. BTW a mini vac or medium sized one is fairly inexpensive and works great with use of a turkey baster, makes water changes fast and effective. You should really get one regardless if you upgrade or not. I use my medium size gravel vac for all my tanks ranging from 15 gal to 75 gal. I use a mini for my 2.5 gal. I also have a python but prefer the medium vac over it even for my larger tanks, it seems to get more dirt out.
Just thought of something that might work for you though. Try Japanese trapdoor snails. They eat left over fish food, some algae and are live bearers. But they reproduce extremely slowly. They only get to be about 1/2 inch wide and their babys when born, are already about 1/5th of the adult's size. So I believe it takes a long time for them to reproduce since their off springs are this large at birth. I have had 3 of the adults for almost 6 months now and only had 2 babies but unfortunately both of those did not survive long.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> if your substrate is so dirty, do you gravel vac?


"I do not have a gravel vac but I will most likey purchase one when it comes time to upgrade my tank. Either way though, I like bottom feeders, and the Multiple tier fishtanks.


What exactly is your tank bottom dirty from? 
Fish Poop and/or food?
I think it;s only a matter of not having a gravel vac, go get the darn thing and Don;t be hee-hawing around the obvious......gravel vacs are a must have, and adding fish or what ever to fix the problem is hardly the solution for this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow, Mr Aquarium is a jerk and an idiot.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

umm Mr Aquarium is right. Nothing is going to go digging around through your tank eating fish crap. You have to clean it out, and if you have gravel... a gravel vac is the way to go. 

Nobody likes a smelly dirty tank so do yourself a favor and go get one..

p.s. i got one at walmart for under $5 if i remember right


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

SouthernJustice, I wouldnt worry about the male betta with bottom feeders either. Bettas just dont like fish that they confuse with themselves - like guppies or gouramis.

I suggest a couple of amano shrimp with the ghost shrimp, Amanos are great for eating algae, which the ghosts will not eat. (I personally like amanos better than plecos for their algae eating ability)


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

IHad---WithAllTheseFish said:


> Wow, Mr Aquarium is a jerk and an idiot.


I think you are confused about who is the jerk and idiot . 
Mr Aquarium has more years of experience with fish than you...
your reasoning?! Someone gives some GOOD advice and it means they are idiots!?!?

Sigh, why can't people just get along.

Anyway, Mr A is right, people definately need gravel vacs for their tanks, it's a must-have for healthy tank maintainance. Otherwise, bacteria is going to form in that muck and the fish are going to get diseased. No bottom feeder fish/shrimp is gonna eat rotton poop from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the advice C Gal. I like it when people don't snap at me for asking a simple question. I'm new, I haven't spent the greater part of my life doing this.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

now now boys, play nice.

he's right, no bottom feeder will replace regular water changes and cleaning the gravel.

until you get a gravel vaccuum I suggest you clean off/replace your filter cartrige more often and stir up the substrate a little.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

IHadSexWithAllTheseFish said:


> Wow, Mr Aquarium is a jerk and an idiot.



hes knows alot more about fish and aquariums than you and what he said is correct


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Duh be nice, "IHad..." I don't know who's better or who's wrong but play nice if you want to get along well with a community.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

SouthernJustice said:


> I like it when people don't snap at me for asking a simple question.


Heh... That wasn't a snap, that was just a colorful way to tell you to get it done...

Having a bottom feeder in your tank can't really hurt... Well, aside from overstocking your tank, which you definitely will be when your fish are fully grown. The swordtails will get to be 3 inches long or so, so I wouldn't recommend getting anything more than a few ghost shrimp.

How much are you feeding your fish? Unless it's just a pinch two times a day or so, you're probably overfeeding. That will contribute a lot to the debris laying on the bottom of your tank.

-Flynn


----------

